# help on engine swap!!



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

hey looking for advice on engine swap kits for a 76 datsun 620. i want to stay with a 4 cyl.

my truck is so slow i have restored it with new paint, rims, seats, dash, sterring wheel,webber carborater,and a cupple of things all i need is it to be quick


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

What engine do you have right now L16 or L20? Check what head you have U67, W58, etc...


----------



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

*Help in engine swap*

well i have an L20 but i dont know where to find out what head i have..


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

It will be little casting numbers by kinda near the oil filter.

Regardless a L20 is decent power for your truck. I have a L20 in my 510 with one of the worst heads and it still flies with the stock carb. Follow that up with a cam, header and some 91 octane you'll have some really nice power.

I just re-read your first post you want a swap kit? Not really any "swap kits" for datsun stuff. Everything you need could be found on another car or truck. But check out http://www.nwde.org/extras/forum/main.htm there are some guys with some monster L-series engines.


----------



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

*Li' Hustler*

yeah my truck has a U67 head on it. so where can i get a header for it. i think im just going to rebuild it in the next week or two because its knocking and the rings are bad. it only has 170,000 miles on it so it needs one and what cam do you suggest??


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

From what I understand the u67 has low compression so it's good that your rebuilding it.

Cam wise you'll want to make sure you get the right specs. Check out some websites make sure they still make them crane, schneider, and get in contact with thier customer service, Or talk to some guys at nwde.org see what they are running this is a quote from Hainz, this guy knows his stuff over there. 

"L-20 has .410 lift or same as L16-18 SSS.
No big deal.Get a after Market Cam like WebCams,Schneider,Isky, Crane Cams
All have websites
I you are going to run a SSS cam might as well pick the smallist of the aftermarket and just change the retainers and buy new lash pads.
As long as not over .450/.460 in lift."

Headers you can find on ebay and dimequarterly.com occasionally.


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

If you want a cheap swap you could get a ka24de engine it is rwd and would fit nicely, I've seen some old datsuns with it and the rocks  dunno how much but it still being 4 cyl


----------

